# Upgrading Win 7 to 10 Error Code 0xc000000f



## noblues (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi,

I'm trying to upgrade Win 7 to 10 on a Samsung Series 9 laptop.

Everything goes OK until during the process its installing updates and restarts then I keep getting this screen ??










I cant get it to boot up from a USB Win 10 boot drive either ... despite changing the BIOS Boot Priority 

I keep restoring back to Win 7 ....


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

There will be an upgrade log that is stored, please check that log and let us know what are the errors that are generated.


----------



## noblues (Jan 11, 2005)

I think this is it, from the WindowsUpdate file:

2012-07-06	10:10:13:618 240	cdc	Report * Computer Model = 900X3C/900X4C/900X4D
2012-07-06	10:10:13:618 240	cdc	Report * Bios Revision = P01AAC
2012-07-06	10:10:13:618 240	cdc	Report * Bios Name = Phoenix BIOS SC-T v2.2 P01AAC
2012-07-06	10:10:13:618 240	cdc	Report * Bios Release Date = 2012-04-26T00:00:00
2012-07-06	10:10:13:618 240	cdc	Report * Locale ID = 1033
2012-07-06	10:10:13:618 240	cdc	AU	########### AU: Uninitializing Automatic Updates ###########
2012-07-06	10:10:13:618 240	cdc	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2012-07-06	10:10:13:633 240	cdc	Service	*********
2012-07-06	10:10:13:633 240	cdc	Service	** END ** Service: Service exit [Exit code = 0x240001]
2012-07-06	10:10:13:633 240	cdc	Service	*************
2018-01-17	11:50:48:649	1052	9a0	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.5.7601.17514, tz: -0000) ===========
2018-01-17	11:50:48:649	1052	9a0	Misc = Process: C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
2018-01-17	11:50:48:649	1052	9a0	Misc = Module: c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2018-01-17	11:50:48:649	1052	9a0	Service	*************
2018-01-17	11:50:48:649	1052	9a0	Service	** START ** Service: Service startup
2018-01-17	11:50:48:649	1052	9a0	Service	*********
2018-01-17	11:50:48:665	1052	9a0	Agent * WU client version 7.5.7601.17514
2018-01-17	11:50:48:665	1052	9a0	Agent * Base directory: C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution
2018-01-17	11:50:48:665	1052	9a0	Agent * Access type: No proxy
2018-01-17	11:50:48:665	1052	9a0	Agent * Network state: Disconnected
2018-01-17	11:50:48:914	1052	524	Report	CWERReporter::Init succeeded
2018-01-17	11:50:48:914	1052	524	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing Windows Update Agent ***********
2018-01-17	11:50:48:914	1052	524	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing global settings cache ***********
2018-01-17	11:50:48:914	1052	524	Agent * WSUS server: <NULL>
2018-01-17	11:50:48:914	1052	524	Agent * WSUS status server: <NULL>
2018-01-17	11:50:48:914	1052	524	Agent * Target group: (Unassigned Computers)
2018-01-17	11:50:48:914	1052	524	Agent * Windows Update access disabled: No
2018-01-17	11:50:48:914	1052	524	DnldMgr	Download manager restoring 0 downloads
2018-01-17	11:50:48:914	1052	524	AU	########### AU: Initializing Automatic Updates ###########
2018-01-17	11:50:48:914	1052	524	AU	AU setting next sqm report timeout to 2018-01-17 11:50:48
2018-01-17	11:50:48:930	1052	524	AU # AU is not configured yet
2018-01-17	11:50:48:930	1052	524	AU # Will interact with non-admins (Non-admins are elevated (User preference))
2018-01-17	11:50:48:930	1052	524	AU # Accelerated install is required
2018-01-17	11:50:48:930	1052	524	AU	AU is not configured yet, generating timeout to launch setup wizard
2018-01-17	11:50:48:930	1052	524	AU	Initializing featured updates
2018-01-17	11:50:48:930	1052	524	AU	Found 0 cached featured updates
2018-01-17	11:50:49:070	1052	9a0	Report	*********** Report: Initializing static reporting data ***********
2018-01-17	11:50:49:070	1052	9a0	Report * OS Version = 6.1.7601.1.0.65792
2018-01-17	11:50:49:070	1052	9a0	Report * OS Product Type = 0x00000030
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	Report * Computer Brand = SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD.
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	Report * Computer Model = 900X3C/900X3D/900X4C/900X4D
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	Report * Bios Revision = P03AAC
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	Report * Bios Name = Phoenix BIOS SC-T v2.2 P03AAC
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	Report * Bios Release Date = 2012-07-12T00:00:00
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	Report * Locale ID = 1033
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU	AU finished delayed initialization
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU	########### AU: Setting new AU options ###########
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU	Setting AU Approval Type to 4
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU	Setting Install Schedule Day to 0
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU	Setting Install Schedule Time to 3
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU # Policy changed, AU refresh required = Yes
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU # Approval type: Scheduled (User preference)
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU # Scheduled install day/time: Every day at 3:00
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU # Auto-install minor updates: Yes (User preference)
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU # Will interact with non-admins (Non-admins are elevated (User preference))
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU # Accelerated install is required
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU	AU Refresh required....
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU	AU setting next detection timeout to 2018-01-17 11:50:49
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU	AU setting next sqm report timeout to 2018-01-17 11:50:49
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU	AU setting next featured software notification timeout to 2018-01-17 11:50:49
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	524	AU	Triggering Online detection (non-interactive)
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	AU	#############
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	AU	## START ## AU: Search for updates
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	AU	#########
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	AU # WARNING: Failed to find updates with error code 8024001F
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	AU	#########
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	AU	## END ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}]
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	AU	#############
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	AU	Network connection not detected, subscribing for network reconnect for AU detection to happen
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	AU	Setting AU scheduled install time to 2018-01-18 03:00:00
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	AU	Triggering accelerated install by calling UpdateNow
2018-01-17	11:50:49:086	1052	9a0	AU	Found no session to launch accelerated install
2018-01-17	11:50:49:101	1052	9a0	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	11:50:49:101	1052	9a0	AU	AU setting next sqm report timeout to 2018-01-18 11:50:49
2018-01-17	11:50:52:471	1052	9a0	Shutdwn	user declined update at shutdown
2018-01-17	11:50:52:471	1052	9a0	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	11:50:52:471	1052	9a0	AU	AU initiates service shutdown
2018-01-17	11:50:52:471	1052	9a0	AU	########### AU: Uninitializing Automatic Updates ###########
2018-01-17	11:50:53:329	1052	9a0	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2018-01-17	11:50:53:329	1052	9a0	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2018-01-17	11:50:53:391	1052	9a0	Service	*********
2018-01-17	11:50:53:391	1052	9a0	Service	** END ** Service: Service exit [Exit code = 0x240001]
2018-01-17	11:50:53:391	1052	9a0	Service	*************
2018-01-17	11:53:24:237 540	844	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.5.7601.17514, tz: -0000) ===========
2018-01-17	11:53:24:237 540	844	Misc = Process: C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
2018-01-17	11:53:24:237 540	844	Misc = Module: c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2018-01-17	11:53:24:175 540	844	Service	*************
2018-01-17	11:53:24:237 540	844	Service	** START ** Service: Service startup
2018-01-17	11:53:24:299 540	844	Service	*********
2018-01-17	11:53:24:362 540	844	Agent * WU client version 7.5.7601.17514
2018-01-17	11:53:24:362 540	844	Agent * Base directory: C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution
2018-01-17	11:53:24:377 540	844	Agent * Access type: No proxy
2018-01-17	11:53:24:377 540	844	Agent * Network state: Disconnected
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	Report	CWERReporter::Init succeeded
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing Windows Update Agent ***********
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing global settings cache ***********
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	Agent * WSUS server: <NULL>
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	Agent * WSUS status server: <NULL>
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	Agent * Target group: (Unassigned Computers)
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	Agent * Windows Update access disabled: No
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	DnldMgr	Download manager restoring 0 downloads
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	AU	########### AU: Initializing Automatic Updates ###########
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	AU	AU setting next detection timeout to 2018-01-17 11:54:09
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	AU # Approval type: Scheduled (User preference)
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	AU # Scheduled install day/time: Every day at 3:00
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	AU # Auto-install minor updates: Yes (User preference)
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	AU # Will interact with non-admins (Non-admins are elevated (User preference))
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	AU # Accelerated install is required
2018-01-17	11:54:09:805 540	844	AU	Setting AU scheduled install time to 2018-01-18 03:00:00
2018-01-17	11:54:09:945 540	844	Report	*********** Report: Initializing static reporting data ***********
2018-01-17	11:54:09:945 540	844	Report * OS Version = 6.1.7601.1.0.65792
2018-01-17	11:54:09:945 540	844	Report * OS Product Type = 0x00000030
2018-01-17	11:54:09:945 540	844	Report * Computer Brand = SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD.
2018-01-17	11:54:09:945 540	844	Report * Computer Model = 900X3C/900X3D/900X4C/900X4D
2018-01-17	11:54:09:945 540	844	Report * Bios Revision = P03AAC
2018-01-17	11:54:09:945 540	844	Report * Bios Name = Phoenix BIOS SC-T v2.2 P03AAC
2018-01-17	11:54:09:945 540	844	Report * Bios Release Date = 2012-07-12T00:00:00
2018-01-17	11:54:09:945 540	844	Report * Locale ID = 2057
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	Initializing featured updates
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	Found 0 cached featured updates
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	Triggering accelerated install by calling UpdateNow
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	No installable updates are available
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	AU finished delayed initialization
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	#############
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	## START ## AU: Search for updates
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	#########
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU # WARNING: Failed to find updates with error code 8024001F
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	#########
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	## END ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}]
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	#############
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	Network connection not detected, subscribing for network reconnect for AU detection to happen
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	Setting AU scheduled install time to 2018-01-18 03:00:00
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	Triggering accelerated install by calling UpdateNow
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	No installable updates are available
2018-01-17	11:54:09:992 540	844	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	11:54:15:015 540	15ac	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2018-01-17	12:04:03:487 540	844	Shutdwn	user declined update at shutdown
2018-01-17	12:04:03:487 540	844	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	12:04:03:487 540	844	AU	AU initiates service shutdown
2018-01-17	12:04:03:487 540	844	AU	########### AU: Uninitializing Automatic Updates ###########
2018-01-17	12:04:04:516 540	844	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2018-01-17	12:04:04:563 540	844	Service	*********
2018-01-17	12:04:04:563 540	844	Service	** END ** Service: Service exit [Exit code = 0x240001]
2018-01-17	12:04:04:563 540	844	Service	*************
2018-01-17	12:18:04:857 592	1130	Misc	=========== Logging initialized (build: 7.5.7601.17514, tz: -0000) ===========
2018-01-17	12:18:04:857 592	1130	Misc = Process: C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
2018-01-17	12:18:04:857 592	1130	Misc = Module: c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
2018-01-17	12:18:04:857 592	1130	Service	*************
2018-01-17	12:18:04:857 592	1130	Service	** START ** Service: Service startup
2018-01-17	12:18:04:857 592	1130	Service	*********
2018-01-17	12:18:05:372 592	1130	Agent * WU client version 7.5.7601.17514
2018-01-17	12:18:05:372 592	1130	Agent * Base directory: C:\windows\SoftwareDistribution
2018-01-17	12:18:05:372 592	1130	Agent * Access type: No proxy
2018-01-17	12:18:05:372 592	1130	Agent * Network state: Disconnected
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	Report	CWERReporter::Init succeeded
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing Windows Update Agent ***********
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	Agent	*********** Agent: Initializing global settings cache ***********
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	Agent * WSUS server: <NULL>
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	Agent * WSUS status server: <NULL>
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	Agent * Target group: (Unassigned Computers)
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	Agent * Windows Update access disabled: No
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	DnldMgr	Download manager restoring 0 downloads
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	AU	########### AU: Initializing Automatic Updates ###########
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	AU	AU setting next detection timeout to 2018-01-17 12:18:50
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	AU # Approval type: Scheduled (User preference)
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	AU # Scheduled install day/time: Every day at 3:00
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	AU # Auto-install minor updates: Yes (User preference)
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	AU # Will interact with non-admins (Non-admins are elevated (User preference))
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	AU # Accelerated install is required
2018-01-17	12:18:50:830 592	1130	AU	Setting AU scheduled install time to 2018-01-18 03:00:00
2018-01-17	12:18:50:939 592	1130	Report	*********** Report: Initializing static reporting data ***********
2018-01-17	12:18:50:939 592	1130	Report * OS Version = 6.1.7601.1.0.65792
2018-01-17	12:18:50:939 592	1130	Report * OS Product Type = 0x00000030
2018-01-17	12:18:50:939 592	1130	Report * Computer Brand = SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD.
2018-01-17	12:18:50:939 592	1130	Report * Computer Model = 900X3C/900X3D/900X4C/900X4D
2018-01-17	12:18:50:939 592	1130	Report * Bios Revision = P03AAC
2018-01-17	12:18:50:939 592	1130	Report * Bios Name = Phoenix BIOS SC-T v2.2 P03AAC
2018-01-17	12:18:50:939 592	1130	Report * Bios Release Date = 2012-07-12T00:00:00
2018-01-17	12:18:50:939 592	1130	Report * Locale ID = 2057
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	Initializing featured updates
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	Found 0 cached featured updates
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	Triggering accelerated install by calling UpdateNow
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	No installable updates are available
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	AU finished delayed initialization
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	#############
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	## START ## AU: Search for updates
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	#########
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU # WARNING: Failed to find updates with error code 8024001F
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	#########
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	## END ## AU: Search for updates [CallId = {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}]
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	#############
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	Network connection not detected, subscribing for network reconnect for AU detection to happen
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	Setting AU scheduled install time to 2018-01-18 03:00:00
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	Triggering accelerated install by calling UpdateNow
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	No installable updates are available
2018-01-17	12:18:50:955 592	1130	AU	Successfully wrote event for AU health state:0
2018-01-17	12:18:55:963 592	a64	Report	CWERReporter finishing event handling. (00000000)
2018-01-17	13:59:54:702 592	1130	AU	Triggering Online detection (non-interactive)


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Check this location :


```
$Windows.~BT\Sources\Rollback
```


----------



## noblues (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks, but I cant find that location from the windows folder ...
... also tried looking from the root C: via command promt ...


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

It would be a hidden folder, enable Show Hidden files and Folders in Folder options and you should see this folder in the C: drive.


----------



## noblues (Jan 11, 2005)

With hiddens files and drives visible I still can't see a C:$Windows folder?

Doing some of my own research it seems if it failed after the 2nd restart that might not exist?

I found this in C:Windows\inf\setupapo.dev log file that corresponds to about the time of the blue screen error message...

Could these be device drivers that have failed on the installation?

<<< Section end 2018/01/17 12:04:33.256
<<< [Exit status: SUCCESS]


[Boot Session: 2018/01/17 12:15:49.125]

>>> [UninstallAnUpdate - amd64_Microsoft-Windows-LocalizedDrivers_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_fr-fr_b9e9a425]
>>> Section start 2018/01/17 12:46:02.875
sto: Uninstalling amd64_Microsoft-Windows-LocalizedDrivers_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_fr-fr_b9e9a425
! sto: RegOpen REG_PNP_DRIVERUPDATE err=2
<<< Section end 2018/01/17 12:46:02.890
<<< [Exit status: FAILURE(0x00000002)]


>>> [UninstallAnUpdate - amd64_Microsoft-Windows-LocalizedDrivers_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_de-de_d256ac65]
>>> Section start 2018/01/17 12:46:27.102
sto: Uninstalling amd64_Microsoft-Windows-LocalizedDrivers_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_de-de_d256ac65
! sto: RegOpen REG_PNP_DRIVERUPDATE err=2
<<< Section end 2018/01/17 12:46:27.102
<<< [Exit status: FAILURE(0x00000002)]


>>> [UninstallAnUpdate - amd64_Microsoft-Windows-LocalizedDrivers_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_it-it_22faf4e5]
>>> Section start 2018/01/17 12:47:18.816
sto: Uninstalling amd64_Microsoft-Windows-LocalizedDrivers_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_it-it_22faf4e5
! sto: RegOpen REG_PNP_DRIVERUPDATE err=2
<<< Section end 2018/01/17 12:47:18.816
<<< [Exit status: FAILURE(0x00000002)]


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

ok, when you say blue screen, are you referring to a BSOD error, with a STOP 0x00xxxx type of code with a complete blue background and white lettering ?

Also, the BTsources should be available, go to folder options, uncheck the Hide protected Operating system files and see if that makes the folder visible.


----------



## noblues (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for your help ...

Yes BSOD - I've posted a picture of it in my first post.
The Error Code is 0xc000000f

I still cant see any of those folders after unchecking Hide Protected Operating System Files

Just to confirm the scenario:

Its on the 2nd re-boot whilst installing Win 10 at about 30% done I get the BSOD.
I've tried then running the Win 10 recovery options from a USB drive but that doesn't work.
So I have restored the laptop back to Win 7 using Samsung boot up utility, is this overwriting everything?

Maybe I should try another install then use a boot up USB stick to get to a DOS prompt and try to find the log files there?

.....
I tried another install using an ISO disc opting not not do any updates but same thing happened.

I've at least resolved not being able to boot to the USB ports - The BIOS had the fast boot option ticked bypassing checking them.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

My miss I hadn't read the OP clearly, since you're manually restoring your device back to windows 7, those log files (if any) will not be present.

So are you performing the Win10 upgrade using a USB stick you've prepared ?


----------



## noblues (Jan 11, 2005)

I've tried 2x methods of installing:

1) Via Microsoft online installing their upgrade utility.

2) Via an external USB DVD with a burnt ISO installation disc I created on another PC.

Both methods give the same error BSOD .....


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, can you go to Diskmgmt.msc and see if you have a System Reserved partition in your main disk and what is it's size ?


----------



## noblues (Jan 11, 2005)

This is what I have


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

Repair BCD

First you will need a Windows 10 installation media that is on a USB formatted with a FAT32 file system. A UEFI based system as yours will not recognize an NTFS formatted USB as a bootable device.

To create a Windows 10 installation media, you should have a minimum 4 GB USB drive, completely empty. Now Download the Windows 10 Media Creation Tool from this https://www.microsoft.com/software-download/windows10.

Run the Downloaded file and Click Yes if UAC warning message appears. Select any Edition, Language and Architecture as you will not be actually installing Windows. Now Click Next.

Select your USB drive and Click Next. Make sure your USB is connected with the Computer.

Wait for the process to complete and Follow the on screen instructions.

Once you have your installation media ready, Connect the USB to the faulty computer.

Now Power On that computer and start Tapping the appropriate key to Boot from another device. The key may vary according to your computer manufacturer and model.

Still if you cannot boot from the USB then make sure the CSM and Secure Boot features are Disabled in your BIOS settings.

When you are in the Boot device selection screen, Select your USB.

Once you are on the installation screen, Press and Hold the Shift key and Press F10 to bring up a black window called Command Prompt.

In it, Type diskpart and Press Enter.

Now Type list disk and Press Enter to list all storage disks attached to your computer.

Now Type sel disk 0 and Press Enter to select your disk with Windows 8 in it.

Type list vol and Press Enter to list all volumes

Now you have to Recognize 2 volumes here, the EFI volume and the volume on which your Windows is installed.

Your EFI volume will have FAT32 written in the Fs column. Its size would be 100 MB and will have System written under Info. Also it may be have BOOTSTRAP written in the Label column. This is how you will recognize your EFI volume. Note its Volume number. 

Your Windows partition will probably have the C in the Ltr column and there will be Boot written in the Info column. Note its Ltr down.

Firstly we will assign a letter to the EFI volume. To do so, Type select Volume 1 and Press Enter (Assuming Volume 1 is your EFI volume).

Now Type assign letter P and Press Enter (Assuming that the letter K is not in use).

Type exit and Press Enter.

Now Type cd /d P:\efi\microsoft\boot\ and Press Enter. Type bootrec /fixboot and Press Enter and a new boot sector will be created. Now, Type ren BCD BCD.bak to render old BCD file useless as it maybe corrupt, now allowing us to create a new BCD file. Now Type bcdboot C:\Windows /l en-us /s k: /f ALL and Press Enter (Assuming C is the drive Ltr for the volume on which your Windows is installed).

Now Close the black window and Restart your computer. It should boot fine now.


----------



## noblues (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks vanukuru



> Now you have to Recognize 2 volumes here, the EFI volume and the volume on which your Windows is installed.
> 
> Your EFI volume will have FAT32 written in the Fs column. Its size would be 100 MB and will have System written under Info. Also it may be have BOOTSTRAP written in the Label column. This is how you will recognize your EFI volume. Note its Volume number.


I think its Volume 0 (C) but that's not FAT32 ?????


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

See if this fix helps you:



https://www.kapilarya.com/how-to-fi...led-because-a-required-device-is-inaccessible


----------



## noblues (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks, I'm not having a lot of success with that:

Would I be better doing a clean install and delete the partitions, then re-format?


----------



## noblues (Jan 11, 2005)

PS: It seems D; is where the bootmgr is ....


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

@noblues I can't see the image in your post, can you please give me a quick list of the items there ? am specifically looking out for the System reserved partition and whether it says 0 or corrupt or has a Drive letter etc..


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

What you need to do in diskpart

```
sel disk 0
list partition
```
This is how it should look like, note that it could be a little different on your system

```
Windows PowerShell
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

PS C:\Windows\system32> diskpart

Microsoft DiskPart version 10.0.16299.15

Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation.
On computer: DESKTOP-P33PEPK

DISKPART> list disk

  Disk ###  Status         Size     Free     Dyn  Gpt
  --------  -------------  -------  -------  ---  ---
  Disk 0    Online          465 GB  3072 KB        *
  Disk 1    Online         2794 GB  1024 KB        *
  Disk 2    Online         2794 GB  2048 KB        *
  Disk 3    Online          931 GB      0 B

DISKPART> sel disk 0

Disk 0 is now the selected disk.

DISKPART> list partition

  Partition ###  Type              Size     Offset
  -------------  ----------------  -------  -------
  Partition 1    Recovery           499 MB  1024 KB
  Partition 2    System             100 MB   500 MB
  Partition 3    Reserved            16 MB   600 MB
  Partition 4    Primary            108 GB   616 MB
  Partition 5    Primary            356 GB   108 GB

DISKPART>
```


----------



## noblues (Jan 11, 2005)

VOLUME 0 SYSTEM Partition 100Mb is healthy


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I would go with a clean install at this point.

Although if you would like to continue to try, I would remove all the Drivers from the machine from Programs and Features (Not Device Manager) remove the Anti Virus application and other possible application which could lead to conflicts and then run the upgrade again.

If you can use Axe's instructions and post the disk output that would be helpful, I'm still not sure if this GPT/MBR and a little clarity would help


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

It's GPT, the _list disk_ command in http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...rror-code-0xc000000f-1224940.html#post7655986 tells it.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks axe, I'm not able to see the image that the OP posted earlier.

OP also mentioned that it's not FAT32 so was a little confused.


----------



## noblues (Jan 11, 2005)

This is what I have .... what is the significance of the GPT?


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

The most important limit of MBR is the drive size, it supports storage drives up to 2.2TB and a max of 4 partitions. GPT, MBR replacement, provides support for large drives (up to 2.2 and larger) and 128 partitions.


----------



## noblues (Jan 11, 2005)

SUCCESS! 

I deleted all the partitions and did a clean install - Win 10 running fine now.

Thanks for all your help.


----------

